# 650 Upholstery



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

dont know how the rest of you are going on but i have sent mine in to have some nice new harder foam and nice black leather look alike and grey cloth, should look nice in two tone and match the van bodywork too.

will post some pics up when its finished in a couple of weeks or so.going to recoup some of the money by selling the stuff comming out if anyone wants to make a offer :?


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Fridgeman,
I think Lazza has had his Tribute re-upholstered. Mine is one of the earlier ones with the "normal" foam in the cushions but I understand that the later vans had a softer foam as Trigano / CI were getting a lot of complaints about the seat heights so it was an attempt get peoples feet back on the floor whilst sitting. I saw Lazza' at the York show and his new cushions were about as hard as my stock ones.

Could be worth keeping them for when you sell, not only with the van be back to stock but have immaculate upholstery !

Would like to see the pics when done.

cheers 650


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Fridgeman
Like you we could'nt stand the foam in the cushions,they just went flat when you slept on them or sat for any length of time,so we made the decision to do something about it.Luckily for us Regal Furnishing is about 20 mins from where we live.He checked our cushions for us and told us that in his opinion they had used cheap foam.We had it replaced with 40 Density foam using the existing covers,he put zips in each cushion and made a great job,all in 2 hours! It's made a massive differance and is so comfortable.
I tried to get a contribution from Autotrail,but to no avail as they said that they had never had any complaints,on the contuary people had remarked how comfortable they were!
Cheers Lazza


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Lazza, 
I must say they had made a superb job.
Cheers 650


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi All
I am new to the site although I have been watching as a non member for some months. We took delivery of a new Tribute 650 in September 07, our first motorhome, and having used it several times including four days away over New Year in Cheshire, very cosy.We find that it suites our current motorhoming needs very well as we are now just two adults. I have learnt a great deal from posts on the site especially from 650, many thanks for your tips and good ideas.I have added some insulation and modified the bathroom door as you did and it works a treat. My latest addition is a Fiamma bike rack fitted this weekend.
Interesting to read about the upholstery, we have a small nick in the front passenger seat and part of the stitching on the long back rest has come apart. Trigano have advised me to take the van to their supplier in Liecester or get a quote from a local upholsterer.I have not done either of these yet but have done some sewing instead as a temp measure.We find the bed very comfy but the seating a bit tall, not a major complaint.
I have removed the ladder as it was just a useless ornament and a temptation for kids to climb up.
Of course we have the same concerns as other X/ 250 owners regarding front scuttle etc., and have had the mods done ie. the engine cover and whatever else they say they have done. A current fault on the Fiat side is the nearside headlamp taking in water, got one on order with local dealer.
Enjoy your motorhoming.

Paul


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Gerald have you noted this about the nearside headlamp, or is it just a one off.


cabby


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

hi,i have got mine booked in at a small bussiness in ripley called capricorn,they do the uphostery for jeff cox motorhomes from where i got it,i,am not going to keep the old stuff as i,am having the front seats done to match, cant wait,should look cool


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Wenlock, 
Welcome and I see we have yet another Paul with a Tribute!

Interesting name Wenlock our local pub is called that named after an ex lord of the manor ! I touch my forelock sir :wink: 

Thanks for the feedback in your post. I am glad that you found some of my reported mods and fixes useful.

When you removed your ladder did you also remove the fixing brackets ?
if so I would be interested in how you dealt with the holes. I have had a couple of goes but each time you can see slight creases around the holes caused by the ladder, unfortunately I climbed it once and the weight pulled on the door panel. 

Lesson learnt, do not climb the ladder if you intend removing it !

cheers
Paul (650)


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi 650
I have not removed the two ladder fixing brackets because I intend to use them as a fixture for the TV aerial. I have not climbed my ladder following advice from the dealer, I have had the inner door panel off and the bolts have substantial washers fitted inside.
Before I removed the ladder I had an aerial pole bolted to the other two brackets that are fixed to the ladder . I did not have an aerial fitted when I bought the van due to concerns about the efficiency of the typical caravan aerial when we go digital, I have no confidence that those round saucer like objects will work.
The plan is to make some sort of bracket fixed to the aerial pole that will hook on to the brackets on the door.
Once I have got one pole fixed to the van and vertical, for which I will need to space out the top fixing , I can add more poles to give me the desired height for best reception.
I already have the aerial and three poles from my previous caravan days, it used to fit on a bracket on the "A" frame and always worked better than the roof mounted flying saucer.
This is still a work in progress due to the awful weather.
Thanks to your reply to my previous, I will let you know how I get on.

Paul


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi 650 (again)

Of course I forgot to mention that the aerial is a removable/temporary item and I will not be driving along with 20 foot of pole with a UHF on top of it, unless I forget to take it down that is. 
Why not, I can forget most things now I am officially old (bus pass and heating allowance this year).

Paul


----------

